# Merckx Steel To Merckx Carbon??



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

Merckx Lovers:

I would be interested in a little feedback from those of you who have ridden or ride old Merckx steel bikes and have made an additional or replaced your steel ride by a Merckx Carbon frameset/bike. 

How you feel about the new ride? I am sure it won't ride like butter like the steel but do you still feel the same way about Merckx making excellent carbon frames like they did the steel?

I ride a 1980 Merckx signed on the top tube by none other than the legend. It's too the point where keeping it old is getting hard and expensive. I won' ruin the bike putting new componentry on it and either going to wall mount it or turn it into a Sunday coffeee shop bike. I've grown quite attached to a Merckx so I am considering buying another Merckx but have not heard much about Merckx carbon. Alot has changed in 27 years I realize but wanted to get a little feedback on how those of you who moved over to Merckx carbon bikes felt. I also actually don't mind paying the premium for the frame over another carbon one of similar characteristics because it's an Eddy.....

Thanks guys...


----------

